# Felt 2012 Z5 vs 2013 Z85 - Purchase Decision Help



## InBruges09 (May 6, 2014)

Hello,
I am new into Road Biking and I am trying to decide between a 2012 Z5 for $1000 and a 2013 Z85 for $900. Both new, and on close out sales.

They have identical components, but I understand there was a major frame redesign. Is there any benefit in buying the Z5 over the Z85?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

InBruges09 said:


> Hello,
> I am new into Road Biking and I am trying to decide between a 2012 Z5 for $1000 and a 2013 Z85 for $900. Both new, and on close out sales.
> 
> They have identical components, but I understand there was a major frame redesign. Is there any benefit in buying the Z5 over the Z85?
> ...


Z5 is carbon but the old frame design. Z85 is AL but the new frame design.

Only you can decide if the trade off of material versus frame design is worth it and the price difference. There is no real objective answer.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Seeing as that they are both in the Z-series and only $100 apart, just ride them one after the other (go back and forth if you can several times, and on various surfaces) and find which one feels better to you. Felt is a great manufacturer and I don't think you would go wrong either way. Entirely subjective.


----------



## InBruges09 (May 6, 2014)

walldoggy said:


> Seeing as that they are both in the Z-series and only $100 apart, just ride them one after the other (go back and forth if you can several times, and on various surfaces) and find which one feels better to you. Felt is a great manufacturer and I don't think you would go wrong either way. Entirely subjective.


Thanks for your replies.
Unfortunately, I cannot test ride them both, as the LBS has to get it shipped and assembled and there is a non-refundable fee.

I wanted to go with the one which made the most sense and I was going to return if it didn't work for me.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Personally I would go with the Z5. I have a carbon and aluminum F series and the carbon is the one I want to ride more. I really like the aluminum framed bike and do ride it but feel less beat up after riding the carbon bike. If I could only have one it would be the carbon bike easily.


----------

